# imprimante pixma ip 4200 canon



## rimo89 (14 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
petit problème: j'ai réinstallé ma compta, qui tourne sur os9, sur l'imac g4 qui tourne en os10.J'ai donc réinstallé os 9 sur le g4. Cela fonctionne plutôt bien mais il y a un problème d'imprimante: je n'arrive à faire sélectionner mon imprimante ip 4200 quand il est sous os 9 je suppose que c'est unproblème de sélecteur mais dans le sélecteur il n'y a pas l'icone de mon imprimante. Comment faire?
Merci à tous.


----------



## Invité (14 Février 2007)

T'es sur qu'elle est compatible pré/Os X ?
J'ai pas trouvé de drivers sur le site de Cannon :mouais:


----------



## Bernard53 (14 Février 2007)

Elle n'est effectivement pas compatible Mac OS 9. Pour Mac il faut au minimum Mac OS X v10.2.1. Sinon c'est Windows XP, 2000, Me ou 98.


----------



## CBi (15 Février 2007)

Une solution, imprimer sous OS9 vers un fichier d'impression (ou vers un fichier PDF via un utilitaire PrintToPDF), puis imprimer pour de bon sous Mac OS X.  :mouais:


----------



## rimo89 (15 Février 2007)

merci à tous pour  ces réponses bien utiles

whitetooth


----------



## CBi (15 Février 2007)

Au passage, PrintToPdf est un shareware et c'est ici.


----------

